# Radioshack SPL 33-2055. Can I use the Galaxyaudio spl calibrator on it?



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

I bought the Radioshack SPL Meter. The Model: 33-2055. I want to know if I also bought the SPL Calibrator, the CM-C200 from GalaxyAudio.com. If it would calibrate my new Radioshack spl Meter?

How do the spl meters get out of calibration anyway? Overuse?
If I just used it once a year, would it still get out of calibration?

http://www.galaxyaudio.com/CMC200.jsp
http://www.radioshack.com/sm-buy-th...el-meter-on-wwwradioshackcom--pi-2103667.html


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes, you can use it, but I see very little benefit. This device is a standard to set a meters decibel reading at 1000Hz. The device ouotputs a test tone at 1kHz at both 94dB and 114dB. That's fine, but really not too important for the measuring of subwoofers from 10Hz to 200Hz (for example). You don't really care that at 1000Hz if your meter reads 93.5 instead of exactly 94dB. You do care (for example) that it reads 15dB low at 10hz though, and so you need a calibration file for the meter.

The problem with SPL meters and microphones is that they don't track perfectly at all frequencies given their claimed weighting (of C and Linear for example).

We provide calibration files for Radio Shack, Galaxy and Behringer mics on our site that can be used for testing your system relatively accurately. Certainly close enough for home use.

brucek


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

Are these calibration files used to calibrate the spl meter, like the CM-C200 does?

I mainly want to know if I'll even need to worry about calibrating my spl meter from radioshack.
It's for my home theater, the spl meter.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

Well. I looked in the downloads section and found stuff to calibrate my spl.

However.
I have Never Once calibrated my speakers before, used a spl, or anything technical with speakers, really.
I'm buying some 5.1 speakers in a few days. Up till now all I've used is pc stereo speakers.

So, this Excel in there is way too much for me, I think.

Can you please answer if I use the spl once or twice a year. If it will actually need to be calibrated? It's just for my 5.1 home theater sound system.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

You don't need to buy a calibrator. The main requirement for your new 5.1 system will be to get the levels of the various channels nicely matched, that's why the SPL meter is needed. The absolute calibration accuracy of the meter doesn't matter as you just want all the channels to read the same. Your receiver will be able to generate a test signal in each speaker to go through that process.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

JohnM said:


> You don't need to buy a calibrator. The main requirement for your new 5.1 system will be to get the levels of the various channels nicely matched, that's why the SPL meter is needed. The absolute calibration accuracy of the meter doesn't matter as you just want all the channels to read the same. Your receiver will be able to generate a test signal in each speaker to go through that process.


That explains it nicely.
Thank you both. Have a nice day.

:bigsmile:


----------

